# CGA320 thread / BS 341 No. 8 Adaptor



## Tim Harrison (25 Aug 2017)

I'm in the market for a new CO2 reg and in the absence of CO2 art I'm struggling to find one I can trust.
I've seen one on Amazon that's the same as the one I currently have but it has an American CGA320 Connector.
Is the adapter in the thread title the one I need to hook it up to a British fire extinguisher?
I know this has been dealt with before somewhere, but just wanted to be sure before I take the plunge.
A link to the right one on eBay or Amazon would be great too.


----------



## ian_m (25 Aug 2017)

Www.co2supermarket.co.uk


----------



## alto (25 Aug 2017)

Just be certain to get that warranty information and in writing & preferably with a current signature


----------



## Tim Harrison (25 Aug 2017)

Thanks ian and alto, just to be sure, this one?
https://www.co2supermarket.co.uk/cga320-paintball-co2-adapter-for-co2-regulators-p176.html


----------



## John S (25 Aug 2017)

Hi Tim, I have a dual stage Co2 Art reg I no longer use as I've cut down on the tanks I run. Would you be interested in it?


----------



## Tim Harrison (25 Aug 2017)

Could be an option thanks. I'll PM you.


----------



## Stuart_B (25 Aug 2017)

Tim Harrison said:


> Thanks ian and alto, just to be sure, this one?
> https://www.co2supermarket.co.uk/cga320-paintball-co2-adapter-for-co2-regulators-p176.html




You said in your first post you wanted to  uy a reg to fit to a UK Fire Extinguisher but that link is for an adaptor.. youd be better buying a reg with a Din fitting so no need for an adaptor. was it on Amazon. co. uk or . com you saw the reg.  CO2 supermarket sell regs


----------



## Tim Harrison (26 Aug 2017)

I sure would, you're right about that; ideally that's what I'm looking for. But failing that I can get hold of a reg similar to the one I already use but with a US fitting on Amazon UK, and just wanted to know which adaptor I needed to hook it up to a GB fire extinguisher. Just keeping my options open


----------



## Stuart_B (26 Aug 2017)

Tim Harrison said:


> I sure would, you're right about that; ideally that's what I'm looking for. But failing that I can get hold of a reg similar to the one I already use but with a US fitting on Amazon UK, and just wanted to know which adaptor I needed to hook it up to a GB fire extinguisher. Just keeping my options open



I just dont see the problem...there are loads of regs about with Din fittings.. To me an adaptor means more threads and possibility of more leaks....look harder and avoid adaptors You tried Ebay for a reg?
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/The-barn-...UK-/151525641633?_trksid=p2349526.m2548.l4275


----------

